# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Shell station at Reno and Douglas

## amaesquire

Can someone please tell me what is going on at Reno and Douglas, where they tore down the old car wash and closed the Shell station...

----------


## oneforone

Accorrding to the County Assessors website the land belongs to CVS/Caremark.

So we will soon see a brand new CVS store on that site.

----------


## mmonroe

I never did see that car wash being used.. ever.

----------


## bombermwc

That lot isn't big enough....unless though bought up Little Ceasars as well. It would barely be big enough for a gas station the size of Conoco across the street. Or maybe we just haven't seen the next step of tearing out buildings.

----------


## grandshoemaster

I spoke with some employees at Little Ceasars.  They said that they will be moving to the car wash lot and CVS will take up their old location and the gas station.

----------


## bombermwc

So no more auto lot huh? Did they ever actually sell cars? I don't think I ever saw anyone on the lot.

Anyone else think it's a weird place for a CVS? I mean That's the closest CVS could get to a Walgreen's but it just seems odd.

----------


## grandshoemaster

How did the word "lot" become defined as an auto lot?

----------


## Drake

CVS purchased the Shell, Little Ceasars, the carwash and a piece from Douglas Methodist with Little Caesers relocating as grandshoemaster stated

----------


## amaesquire

Thanks everyone for the input. That's why I love OKCTalk.

----------


## bombermwc

So this can't be a CVS. They're building a strucutre on the lot of the old car wash. It's a small strucutre, very small. So I'm guessing CVS pulled out if they had any plans to build around there. Now we're left with a partial gas station...ugh.

----------


## Drake

I would think that is new Little Ceasers. Once they are able to occupy that, the gas station & the current LCs will come down to make room for the CVS construction.

----------


## John1744

I'm a manager for CVS and was told it is to be the only new CVS opening in Oklahoma in 2009. That is as of two weeks ago the location that was to be built on.

From what I understand they wanted land near the hospital to compete with the Walgreens on Reno and Midwest Boulevard but someone convinced the execs nothing was building in that area and they needed to build closer to I-40 where the new development was. 

Apparently that lot was the closest they could get for the cost. Which I think is BS cause thats alot of businesses to clear out for that location.

----------


## Lauri101

> I'm a manager for CVS and was told it is to be the only new CVS opening in Oklahoma in 2009. That is as of two weeks ago the location that was to be built on.
> 
> From what I understand they wanted land near the hospital to compete with the Walgreens on Reno and Midwest Boulevard but someone convinced the execs nothing was building in that area and they needed to build closer to I-40 where the new development was. 
> 
> Apparently that lot was the closest they could get for the cost. Which I think is BS cause thats alot of businesses to clear out for that location.



And it's not even close to I-40 or the hospital!  It'll be interesting to see how much business they get. 

 Personally, I won't go to CVS.  I don't like the idea of needing a card to get a decent price, so Walgreens and Target get my business.

----------


## John1744

> And it's not even close to I-40 or the hospital!  It'll be interesting to see how much business they get. 
> 
>  Personally, I won't go to CVS.  I don't like the idea of needing a card to get a decent price, so Walgreens and Target get my business.


I don't blame you, it's a decent company but the Card is ridiculous.

----------


## bombermwc

It's a completely weird location and it's not really going to make money. If they do build it, I bet it closes in 5 years.

----------


## Lauri101

> It's a completely weird location and it's not really going to make money. If they do build it, I bet it closes in 5 years.


You're being generous - I'll give it 2, but only if they have a lease

----------


## oneforone

> You're being generous - I'll give it 2, but only if they have a lease


I thought the same thing for the CVS at 89th and May;however, they are holding their own. The parking lot is always busy. CVS is one of those stores like 7-11 or Wal-Mart.  They could build it on the moon and people would still find a way get there to shop.

----------


## bombermwc

Well I guess if you think about it, now that the gas station is gone, the only other thing even close to that concept within a mile, is Conoco. I guess if you're looking for a quick gallon of milk or something and don't want to go all the way in Crest, it could be an alternative...especially since Albertson's is closed now.

But one way or the other, I'm not going to miss the car wash or the old gas station.

----------


## usmbubba

Well the gas station and Little Ceasars are gone now,  there are CVS signs posted on the corner and work has begun

----------


## Thunder

Psssst!  Look closer, you'll see a new Little Ceasars.   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## usmbubba

I guess I needed to be MORE specific for some folks, the OLD Little Ceasars

----------


## oneforone

There is a new Little Caesar's just to the south on that lot.

----------


## Thunder

> I guess I needed to be MORE specific for some folks, the OLD Little Ceasars


We know that, and that's why we talked about the new one.  :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## mireaux

[/QUOTE]I'm a manager for CVS and was told it is to be the only new CVS opening in Oklahoma in 2009. That is as of two weeks ago the location that was to be built on.

From what I understand they wanted land near the hospital to compete with the Walgreens on Reno and Midwest Boulevard but someone convinced the execs nothing was building in that area and they needed to build closer to I-40 where the new development was. 

Apparently that lot was the closest they could get for the cost. Which I think is BS cause thats alot of businesses to clear out for that location.[/QUOTE]


uhh..CVS wanted to be close to the hospital and walgreens off of reno and midwest?...theres an abundance of closed buildings off that intersection..plenty of room as i see it.

so why can they be there? it makes more sense, by the hospital and everything else medical on national avenue.


[/QUOTE] but someone convinced the execs nothing was building in that area and they needed to build closer to I-40 where the new development was. [/QUOTE] 

i can see someone saying this "oh gee, honey, now that were done shopping at marshalls and best buy, and done eating at logan's steakhouse..lets go get grandpa's subscription filled at CVS..its really close by!"

spouse: "what about walgreens?..its also close,..just up the road north on midwest blvd at reno..about the same distance as CVS is..why cant we go there instead?"

better half: "..oh, honey..you know I hate going there!!!..all those closed down buildings give me bad dreams..lets just go to CVS instead!"

----------


## mireaux

> but someone convinced the execs nothing was building in that area and they needed to build closer to I-40 where the new development was. 
> 
> .


Yeah, ok..so CVS didnt want to build next to Walgreens cause they thought they could pick up more business from those frequenting retail establishments along the 29th street corridor rather than those who are visiting clinics for actual appointments with doctors and being handed prescriptions right as they walk out the office.

yeah, sheer logic there...i can see the conversation already taking place in my mind.

Spouse/better half: "gee honey, now that were done shopping here at Marshall's and Best Buy, and done eating at Logan's Steakhouse..lets go get grandpa's prescription filled over at CVS..its really close by."

Lesser half: "well, what about walgreens?...its also closeby..just north up the road on midwest blvd at reno..why cant we go there instead? its about the same distance."

better half:" oh honey!..you know i hate going around there...all those closed down buildings give me bad dreams at night!"

..................................................  .........

then you got all these people who are walking either out of the hospital, or clinics along woodlawn drive, or over on national drive....they see walgreens nearby to fill their prescription...whats the incentive for them to drive further over to CVS to get their prescription filled when walgreens is staring right at them...not to mention, walgreens doesnt require a card to get a special discount.

I dont see CVS thriving off of Douglas.

----------

